# need advice



## joehoff2213 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi everyone i have an 02 a4 3.0 and i suspect i have a bad or loose ecu ground because it throws random misfires but the car runs like it just came off the show room floor so im woudering if any body woudl be able to help me how to find out if my suspitions are correct and how i shoud go about fixing it the way i understand right now is that its a tedious job and one mistake could pretty much trash me car im really hopping someone can shed light on this bad sittuation and show other possibilities or helpful hints and tips about fixing the car safely thank you all


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?549-A4-(B6)

Try posting it there for better results.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Not to be a grammar nazi or anything, but a little punctuation goes a long way.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Booha1 said:


> Not to be a grammar nazi or anything, but a little punctuation goes a long way.


Puctuation: The difference between "helping your Uncle Jack, off his horse." and "helping your uncle jack off his horse."


----------

